# A slackers log



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

As some of you may have become aware, I have several projects on the go at once. This is mainly because I have the attention span of oh look smileys!!!
.
.
.
.
Ahem, where was I?

Anyway, I need some assistance in staying motivated to colour my little plastic space soldiers, and what better way to stay motivated than the respect, support and occasional shout of "Thin your Paints" from my fellow Heretics?

With that being said, I present to you all, The Unwashed Masses! 

(WARNING: Large amounts of plain grey plastic and shiny metal ahead, along with copious amounts of bad photography. You have been warned...)

My DeathWing










RavenWing










FleshTearers










Dark Eldar










Finally, Space Wolves










Note that I do have closer photos available, But this shows the scale of my task and laziness.

Ideally, I'd like to have each miniature finished to the standard of my Angry Marine Captain:










Wish me luck


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

wow, this is a large collection :biggin:

i wish you luck for the hard days ahead (or maybe years )

nice angry marine btw


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I love that captain never seen one with a spiked mace before you got alot to do! crack on. Itll be impressive to see all your minis like your captain


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Like the little terminator force you have put together interested to see who those turn out


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, due to my shifts at work and NM hunting on FFXI, I have only managed to half finish a thunder hammer arm in the last two days. However, a photo will be supplied as soon as I get home to show progress 

*Edit*

BEHOLD! The fruits of 2 days work!

Not too solid days, obviously. That would be pretty pitiful even for me...


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

I know what its like mate tryin to find the time outside work and in my case kids, the only way is to get half hour in here and there, didn't want to comment to much on the arm as you said its only half complete but as it stands the yellow looks bang on mate.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Go on! Finish the DA! I'd love to see a fully completed Ravenwing army :clapping:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

this looks fun  I am incredibly excited to see a fellow slacker acheive something. Nice captain  and PAINT IT ALL :ireful2: lol

glhf bro


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Finally, an Update! Didn't want you guys thinking I'd given up, so here is a photo of the progress of my TH/SS Deathwing squad.

Enjoy! And please feel free to comment


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

how are you going the brake the Deathwing colour scheme up?? 

also mate your painting is really clean and nice, you definitely need to get on it!


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'll probably finish up the details (skulls, crux, purity seals etc.) which should help break it up a little. If I'm not satisfied at that point, I may look at some armour decoration on the larger plates.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

*An update!*

Well gentlemen, after many months of procrastination, I have picked up my brushes again. Here are the fruits of a few days labour, any and all feedback is appreciated


----------



## dbs101 (Jan 21, 2011)

looking good


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

The procrastinator returns once more! Here's what I've been working on, hopefully I'll find time to finish them this week.






















As always, any feedback is welcome :thank_you:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

2 very nice models. The DE is a pretty sweet conversion. The best ones tend to be the simplest. Looking forward to seeing them finished.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Well, I have been distracted again... So here is the fruits of my most recent diversion. Feedback is welcome.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Your pictures aren't coming up for some reason.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Bugger  I shall investigate.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I can see them just fine, so may be it's something to do with Gothik's security settings or something. :dunno:

Nice work so far, especially that Dark Eldar conversion!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Got the pics working sorry for the scare. Great work I love the veteran.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

That's ok then  Thank you.

As a small progress report, I've now started testing different schemes for my space wolves. Pictures will be posted soon for feedback and opinions on which to pursue


----------

